# in/innerhalb dentro/en



## osa_menor

Hallo an alle,

heute brauche ich Nachhilfe bei den Präpositionen _innerhalb_ und _in_ in der spanischen Sprache.
Leo gibt mir für _innerhalb_ und _in_ jeweils _dentro de_ und _en_. Wie ich gerade in "Sólo Español" lernen musste, scheint der Gebrauch gerade anders herum zu sein als im Deutschen.

"Dentro de una semana" bedeutet "in einer Woche" (und keinen Tag früher!). Und "innerhalb einer Woche" scheint "en una semana" zu sein. 
Gibt es weitere Präpositionen, die man verwenden kann, um sich auf alle Tage (oder Stunden, Wochen, etc. innerhalb eines Zeitraums zu beziehen?
Wie könnte beispielsweise folgender Satz auf Spanisch lauten: 
"Kommen Sie innerhalb von zwei Wochen zur Kontrolle!" ?

Für Eure Beiträge bedanke ich mich im Voraus.
Saludos


----------



## anipo

Hallo Osa,

sehr wahrscheinlich hängt es davon ab, in welchem Teil der spanischsprechenden Welt es gesagt wird.

Ich persönlich verstehe es wie folgt:
Dentro de una semana: innerhalb einer Woche, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht früher, aber es könnte doch noch eine Überraschung geben...
En una semana: in einer Woche, und nicht früher.
Durante la semana: innerhalb der Woche.

Den Satz würde ich so übersetzen:
Vuelva en dos semanas para el chequeo. (An sich soll die Person ja nur nach zwei Wochen kommen. Innerhalb könnte man ja so verstehen, als er an jedem
beliebigen Tag kommen könnte, also ja schon sogar morgen).

Saludos.


----------



## jordi picarol

En castellano no se hila tan fino. Por más que se quiera hacer encaje de bolillos lingüísticos, no hay diferencias entre: "en una semana", "dentro de una semana" y "de aquí a siete días", por ejemplo. Si en alemán hay matices ente "in" y "innerhalb" habría que ver en cada caso particular la mejor forma de reflejarlos al hacer la traducción. 
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## osa_menor

anipo said:


> Hallo Osa,
> 
> sehr wahrscheinlich hängt es davon ab, in welchem Teil der spanischsprechenden Welt es gesagt wird.
> 
> Ich persönlich verstehe es wie folgt
> Dentro de una semana: innerhalb einer Woche, höchstwahrscheinlich nicht früher, aber es könnte doch noch eine Überraschung geben...
> En una semana: in einer Woche, und nicht früher.
> Durante la semana: innerhalb der Woche.
> 
> Den Satz würde ich so übersetzen:
> Vuelva en dos semanas para el chequeo. (An sich soll die Person ja nur nach zwei Wochen kommen. Innerhalb könnte man ja so verstehen, als er an jedem
> beliebigen Tag kommen könnte, also ja schon sogar morgen).
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Anipo,

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. In meinem Beispiel wollte ich eigentlich doch sagen, dass man an jedem beliebigen Tag der nächsten zwei Wochen kommen kann. Im andern Fall würde ich sagen, kommen Sie in zwei Wochen. Mein Beispiel ist wahrscheinlich nicht sehr glücklich gewählt. 
"durante" wäre dann wahrscheinlich die Präposition, die ich suche.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum Leo und Pons diese Möglichkeit nicht mit erwähnen. 
Ich nehme noch einen anderen Beispielsatz:
"Die Registrierung des Programms muss innerhalb von zwei Wochen erfolgen." Das kann am nächsten Tag oder 14 Tage später sein.

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

El programa se tiene que registrar en el plazo de dos semanas.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias,  Jordi y mucho Saludos.


----------

